

Make your meetings more efficient - avallark
http://bijur.in/mclock
Tired of attending several meetings and getting no results out of them? Try this tool. Loosely based on 37signal's Rework, I believe this tool could help you have better meetings!
======
avallark
Would very much like to receive feedback and suggestions on making this tool
more useful.

